# First record you ever bought!!!! (could be a cd or vinyl)



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

well mine was on vinyl and i was 6. it was a queen album and i had to save for 5 weeks to afford it. it wasnt even a new release!!!!!!!


----------



## aymes (May 13, 2009)

On cassette tape.....and Jason Donovan single......I was about 7 or 8 I think

Although the first one bought for me was the Frog Chorus....


----------



## Steff (May 13, 2009)

I really cant remember lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

steff09 said:


> I really cant remember lol



thats a bad cop out steffi!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Steff (May 13, 2009)

ok was rhythem is a dancer 1992


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ok was rhythem is a dancer 1992



hahahaha see i knew you'd remember it!!!! still what a tune that was!!!! 1992 *remenisses* i was out clubbing illegally then!!!!! hehehehehe bought a drivers license off someone as they only had the paper ones then lol


----------



## angel30eyes (May 13, 2009)

My first ever album i bought was Bros!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> My first ever album i bought was Bros!!



lol *sings when will i be famous* hehehehehe i remeber them. luke goss has had a few good acting roles now tho.


----------



## angel30eyes (May 13, 2009)

I have the p**s ripped out of me constantly because I stil have their album, the xmas one with a copy of slient night on cassette lol, I did love them, that and AHA 'Take One Me', i won't go into detail of what I changed the lines to when i was 15


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

angel30eyes said:


> I have the p**s ripped out of me constantly because I stil have their album, the xmas one with a copy of slient night on cassette lol, I did love them, that and AHA 'Take One Me', i won't go into detail of what I changed the lines to when i was 15



lol i wont ask either!!!!!! hehehehe


----------



## bev (May 13, 2009)

I think Northerners first one was 'nellie the elephant'.....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 13, 2009)

bev said:


> I think Northerners first one was 'nellie the elephant'.....



hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hazel (May 13, 2009)

The Beatles single - I want to hold your hand,  Around '63 or '64, when I was 9 or ten and yes, for those who can count - I am OLD

Hazel


----------



## Tezzz (May 13, 2009)

My first record was either Devil Gate Drive by Suzi Quattro or Tiger Feet by Mud. I was only about 7 or 8 at the time so I forgot which was the first one. Both on RAK records with the ship on the label.

I still play both of them


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

I can't remember the first ever record I bought, but one stands out in my mind. I bought it in june 1979 in time for one of milestone birthdays (I was 21 and having a party). It has loads of good music on it and is a bright yellow LP (not sure if it's vinyl or not) called Lemon Popsicle. I still have it and nothing to play it on these days...


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

i think mine was Tears for fears "Change" in 1982.....which is abit dark really considering i was only 10.

First vinyl i got bought was a storybook of Treasure island when i was about 5

happy happy days.


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

Contrary to bev's statement, the first record I bought was on vinyl and was 'Tokoloshe Man' by John Kongas.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Contrary to bev's statement, the first record I bought was on vinyl and was 'Tokoloshe Man' by John Kongas.



who?  lol


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

brightontez said:


> My first record was either Devil Gate Drive by Suzi Quattro or Tiger Feet by Mud. I was only about 7 or 8 at the time so I forgot which was the first one. Both on RAK records with the ship on the label.
> 
> I still play both of them



It was probably a Suzi Quatro record I bought for the first time, I loved that husky voice and wished I could look like her at the time. The last thing I heard her voice in was a Bob the Builder Born to Be Wild where she is the voice of Rodeo Rio, Donny Osmond does a voice in that too.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

i didnt want to admit to this, but the first one ever bought for me was the postman pat song on a vinyl single lol. my dad knew i loved it and bought it for me. i think i was about 4 when he did, but i still have it today and it is in mint condition lol


----------



## bev (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Contrary to bev's statement, the first record I bought was on vinyl and was 'Tokoloshe Man' by John Kongas.




Know it well - isnt it Russian for 'I love elephants - or is it just me?' Bev


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

bev said:


> Know it well - isnt it Russian for 'I love elephants - or is it just me?' Bev



Get some treatment bev, I *implore* you!

This is Tokoloshe Man, for anyone who is interested. Haven't listened to it for ages as it's on vinyl and I no longer have the set up, but I still think it's pretty good!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12_nRDGgxn4


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> who?  lol



This other hit of John Kongas might sound more familiar, as it was covered in the '80s, I think: He's gonna step on you again:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJe0JoQHP-Y


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

Northerner said:


> This other hit of John Kongas might sound more familiar, as it was covered in the '80s, I think: He's gonna step on you again:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJe0JoQHP-Y




oh the happy mondays cover...i seeeee


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> oh the happy mondays cover...i seeeee



if it was the mondays it was in the early 90's i think. when they were at the heights of fame. along with the inspiral carpets and james  hark such mellow tunes


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> if it was the mondays it was in the early 90's i think. when they were at the heights of fame. along with the inspiral carpets and james  hark such mellow tunes



i used to be so into the manchester scene....flowery hooded tops, floppy hair, baggy jeans....never did the drugs though or get to the hacienda!


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

ohh 1 so young is completely lost in here ha


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i used to be so into the manchester scene....flowery hooded tops, floppy hair, baggy jeans....never did the drugs though or get to the hacienda!



ah and the 2 different coloured kickers shoes lol

yeah i used to have the flowery tops etc and also did the hacienda once. i did have a dabble with some stuff, but not for long lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ah and the 2 different coloured kickers shoes lol
> 
> yeah i used to have the flowery tops etc and also did the hacienda once. i did have a dabble with some stuff, but not for long lol




i used to take that Lucky dip sherbet you could buy from the sweet shop...snorted it up in the loos, was ok til all the sugary froth started coming out of y nose.....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i used to take that Lucky dip sherbet you could buy from the sweet shop...snorted it up in the loos, was ok til all the sugary froth started coming out of y nose.....



hahahahahahahahaha never tried that one like lol


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

ahem can u bring me upto speed plz , 80's baby here !!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ahem can u bring me upto speed plz , 80's baby here !!!!!



on what??? the mondays?? carpets??? or james????? hehehehehe they were all part of the early manchester music scene in the 90's.


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

james as in oh sit down oh sit down sit down next to me ?? black grape was they also in the 90,s?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> on what??? the mondays?? carpets??? or james????? hehehehehe they were all part of the early manchester music scene in the 90's.




I remember that London band called Flowered up that tried to cash in on the manchester scene....they were crap actually, mind you...so where alot of the manchester based bands too.

i think one of my all time mixes of any song is the Oakenfold Hallelujah remix...its awesome!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> james as in oh sit down oh sit down sit down next to me ?? black grape was they also in the 90,s?



yup thats james.

now black grape were shaun ryders second band after the mondays split up.


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

and also ian brown was he part of sumit ?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> and also ian brown was he part of sumit ?



Yes, he was singer in the Stone Roses...one of the big players in the MaDchester scene....i think most will agree that their debut album was iconic..


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Yes, he was singer in the Stone Roses...one of the big players in the MaDchester scene....i think most will agree that their debut album was iconic..



ahhhh the stone roses  what a band!!!!!! used to love going to see all them in concert.


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

steff09 said:


> ahem can u bring me upto speed plz , 80's baby here !!!!!



The bay City Rollers were cute and didn'tlast long
The Osmonds and The jackson five were the two original boy bands
The Osmonds used to appear on the Andy Williams show

Is that the sort of bringing up to date you want?


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> ahhhh the stone roses  what a band!!!!!! used to love going to see all them in concert.



oh mike, you name dropper you 

you will be telling us next that you went off them when they sold out and became all commerical


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> oh mike, you name dropper you
> 
> you will be telling us next that you went off them when they sold out and became all commerical



nope i still liked them!!!!!! same as i still like the manics


----------



## Steff (May 14, 2009)

lol thank you caroline


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nope i still liked them!!!!!! same as i still like the manics




just realised, ive also seen the manics in concert too


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> just realised, ive also seen the manics in concert too



never had that pleasure. were they good???


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> never had that pleasure. were they good???



i believe so..i went to Knebworth to see Oasis in the mid 90s and i think they had a big support line up with the likes of Manics, Kula Shaker (who? lol), prodigy etc...

nearly killed me that weekend, we slept rough, had been glorious all day but p*ssed it down at night....

plus, it took 4 hours to get a beer the queue was so bad!


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

You lot are making me feel old....first record I ever owned was 'Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep' by someone I cant remember and the first record I ever bought was Salisbury Hill by Peter Gabriel.

I'll get my coat.....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

nothing wrong with mr gabriel!!!!! he is a class act.

i remember the first album i ever bought on cd was woodface by crowded house. such an underated band.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nothing wrong with mr gabriel!!!!! he is a class act.
> 
> i remember the first album i ever bought on cd was woodface by crowded house. such an underated band.



Agree with you on the CH comment....Fingers of love is quite haunting in my opinion


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> Agree with you on the CH comment....Fingers of love is quite haunting in my opinion



i have the complete back catalogue of both crowded house and as they are now known the finn brothers.


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i have the complete back catalogue of both crowded house and as they are now known the finn brothers.




as alan partridge might reply

my fav album of crowded house? mmmm toughie, probably the best of  lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> as alan partridge might reply
> 
> my fav album of crowded house? mmmm toughie, probably the best of  lol



yeah it is so nice to have all the hits in one place. but i do like to every now and then just play all the albums one after the other


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yeah it is so nice to have all the hits in one place. but i do like to every now and then just play all the albums one after the other



yeah i know what you mean, im like that with Jive Bunny stuff...


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> You lot are making me feel old....first record I ever owned was 'Chirpy Chirpy Cheep Cheep' by someone I cant remember and the first record I ever bought was Salisbury Hill by Peter Gabriel.
> 
> I'll get my coat.....



I remember chirpy chirpy cheep cheep too, quite a catchy tune too, and I can't remember who sang it either. I liked The Lion Sleeps Tonight by Tight Fit, it waas on Top of the Pops a few times with those awful dancers one of whom reminded me of a camp version of Tarzan!


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I remember chirpy chirpy cheep cheep too, quite a catchy tune too, and I can't remember who sang it either. I liked The Lion Sleeps Tonight by Tight Fit, it waas on Top of the Pops a few times with those awful dancers one of whom reminded me of a camp version of Tarzan!



wasnt it by Dave, Dozy, dee Titch and mike or something like that??? im sure it was a weird name..


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> yeah i know what you mean, im like that with Jive Bunny stuff...



never really got into that, but i do like a bit of rock and roll stuff *comes from a dad who is a yank and was born in the 50's* lol

ahhh i have just found crowded house on my ipod lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> never really got into that, but i do like a bit of rock and roll stuff *comes from a dad who is a yank and was born in the 50's* lol
> 
> ahhh i have just found crowded house on my ipod lol



was kidding about Jive  lol
woohoo re: crowded house !


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> was kidding about Jive  lol
> woohoo re: crowded house !



hahahahaha my other half likes jive and she is younger than me lol.

*nods* yup they are just class


----------



## Caroline (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> wasnt it by Dave, Dozy, dee Titch and mike or something like that??? im sure it was a weird name..



Don't think so, they were all boys and there were girls singin this. It wasn't the Archies (a naff cartoon) as they did the original theme for Diabetes UK Sugar.

Come to think of it Gorrillaz are not so original in abeing a cartoon, until I started this I'd forgotten about the Archies...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Don't think so, they were all boys and there were girls singin this. It wasn't the Archies (a naff cartoon) as they did the original theme for Diabetes UK Sugar.
> 
> Come to think of it Gorrillaz are not so original in abeing a cartoon, until I started this I'd forgotten about the Archies...



the gorillaz are class!!!!!! totally awsome!!!! some great music written by a true musical genious in daman albarn.

also other who never get the recognition they deserve are the chemical brothers *if your lucky enough to remeber them before they were totally famous they were the dust brother*


----------



## SacredHeart (May 14, 2009)

First single I ever bought is the slightly embarrassing "I Believe I Can Fly" by R Kelly. First album gets me off slightly better, with "Jagged Little Pill" by Alanis Morissette.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> First single I ever bought is the slightly embarrassing "I Believe I Can Fly" by R Kelly. First album gets me off slightly better, with "Jagged Little Pill" by Alanis Morissette.



nothing wrong with either of them!!!!!!!!

alanis is a cool artist. she has done some wicked tunes that have also been used in dance tracks.

think r kelly has gotten better since he moved into the more usher style of r'n'b than his ballad stuff tho


----------



## SacredHeart (May 14, 2009)

I do love a bit of Alanis. I think Under Rug Swept is her best effort to date though.


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> wasnt it by Dave, Dozy, dee Titch and mike or something like that??? im sure it was a weird name..



Fab - googled it - it was Middle of the Road and it made it to number 1 in 1971.....I was 8!

I also used to like 'Billy Dont be a Hero' Paper Lace' - 1974 - I remember singing that on my way home from school - I was just about to finish at the local Juniors.....


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> First single I ever bought is the slightly embarrassing "I Believe I Can Fly" by R Kelly. First album gets me off slightly better, with "Jagged Little Pill" by Alanis Morissette.



I love Jagged Little Pill - got that on my ipod!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

SacredHeart said:


> I do love a bit of Alanis. I think Under Rug Swept is her best effort to date though.



nah i like uninvited best at the min lol. have it as a dance tune done by the freemasons



Corrine said:


> Fab - googled it - it was Middle of the Road and it made it to number 1 in 1971.....I was 8!
> 
> I also used to like 'Billy Dont be a Hero' Paper Lace' - 1974 - I remember singing that on my way home from school - I was just about to finish at the local Juniors.....



ggaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! lol i hate that billy dont be a hero track!!!!!!!!!!!! soz hehehehe


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> nah i like uninvited best at the min lol. have it as a dance tune done by the freemasons
> 
> 
> 
> ggaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! lol i hate that billy dont be a hero track!!!!!!!!!!!! soz hehehehe



Comes up in pub quizzes a lot - and its on Buzz for playstation - I am always the sad one in the corner getting all the seventies music questions right!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Comes up in pub quizzes a lot - and its on Buzz for playstation - I am always the sad one in the corner getting all the seventies music questions right!



lol i know what you meen. when they do a pub quiz in my local my mates all drag me along cos i seem to know most of the music and also the sport questions lol


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

i have no idea who this billy is but he seems to be popular, what with Phil collins Billy dont lose my number, Billy dont be a hero, and Billie Jeans not my lover

seems to be he is always been told what to do, poor chap.





mikep1979 said:


> nah i like uninvited best at the min lol. have it as a dance tune done by the freemasons
> 
> 
> 
> ggaaaarrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! lol i hate that billy dont be a hero track!!!!!!!!!!!! soz hehehehe


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i have no idea who this billy is but he seems to be popular, what with Phil collins Billy dont lose my number, Billy dont be a hero, and Billie Jeans not my lover
> 
> seems to be he is always been told what to do, poor chap.



dont be dissin the phil collins young man!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> dont be dissin the phil collins young man!!!! hahahahahaha



phil has released some brilliant songs over his career. i thought his albums Testify and But seriously were both works of art


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> phil has released some brilliant songs over his career. i thought his albums Testify and But seriously were both works of art



again i have the entire back catalogue of his work and also of genesis to 

seems that while others were big into tv i was just a music junkie hehehehe


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> phil has released some brilliant songs over his career. i thought his albums Testify and But seriously were both works of art



Oooh I used to have all Phil Collins albums.  The ex got all of them when we got divorced - as well as all the Pet Shop Boys.  I got Madonna and my beloved motown


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Oooh I used to have all Phil Collins albums.  The ex got all of them when we got divorced - as well as all the Pet Shop Boys.  I got Madonna and my beloved motown



"I cant stop loving you" is a great track from the Testify album..i believe it was originally by Leo sayer, he of the You make me feel like dancing fame

personally, all leo sayer songs make me feel like driving me car through a wall, but there you go


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Oooh I used to have all Phil Collins albums.  The ex got all of them when we got divorced - as well as all the Pet Shop Boys.  I got Madonna and my beloved motown



you should see the collection of motown i have!!!!! i have original 75's from both tamala motown and also detroit (usa) motown. would hate to have the task of counting the vinyl i have lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> "I cant stop loving you" is a great track from the Testify album..i believe it was originally by Leo sayer, he of the You make me feel like dancing fame
> 
> personally, all leo sayer songs make me feel like driving me car through a wall, but there you go



yeah i must say leo sayer isnt someone i like hehehehe


----------



## Bailey2001 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i must say leo sayer isnt someone i like hehehehe



i think it was his curly hair that put me off


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i think it was his curly hair that put me off



lol i just think it was his whiney voice for me!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> i think it was his curly hair that put me off



Shhh mike had that style... ha ha didnt you mike... and the trackie... eh laddd


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhh mike had that style... ha ha didnt you mike... and the trackie... eh laddd



hahahahahaha nope mine was a scousers perm!!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha nope mine was a scousers perm!!!!!!! lol



Oh sorry sweetie


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> you should see the collection of motown i have!!!!! i have original 75's from both tamala motown and also detroit (usa) motown. would hate to have the task of counting the vinyl i have lol



Oooh I am jealous now.  Can I come and see your etchings.....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Oooh I am jealous now.  Can I come and see your etchings.....



i have a full room in a safe storage place to keep them. i had them valued about 5 years ago and they were worth quite a bit as i have some ultra rare ones, also some whitelables and some that are of the artist in the studio just jamming.


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i have a full room in a safe storage place to keep them. i had them valued about 5 years ago and they were worth quite a bit as i have some ultra rare ones, also some whitelables and some that are of the artist in the studio just jamming.



Oh now you are doing it on purpose....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> Oh now you are doing it on purpose....



hehehehehehe it helps when you have had some of you family working in both the music industry (uncle from dads side used to work in the studios) and also family who work in vegas


----------



## Corrine (May 14, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hehehehehehe it helps when you have had some of you family working in both the music industry (uncle from dads side used to work in the studios) and also family who work in vegas



PLease stop or I may have to go lock myself in the sick room.....


----------



## mikep1979 (May 14, 2009)

Corrine said:


> PLease stop or I may have to go lock myself in the sick room.....



lol ok ok i will stop.


----------

